# SPAZM- Halloween Prop



## Stabbo-J20 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey all

So today was my 1st dayof work at Spirit Halloween store (also grand opening) and all I have to say is

if anyone are planning on buying 'Spazm' as of your props, by alll mean PLEASE KEEP YOUR MONEY

1. its not worth $150 (original price tag)
2, its realll small
3. Youre gonna be tick off once you see it in person

IMO, these are the hot prop items for 2007:

creepy clown
donna the dead (black dress)
skeleton in cage (sams club)


just givin you guys a heads up, take care yall

HALLOWEEN IS CREEPING ON US!!!! weeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

I have seen the Spazm prop, it is very small, scared me thought.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

See now i loved the spazm. I didnt expect him to be big so i guess it wasnt a let down. He looks nasty as hell. He was a plus in my book.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I like mine as well. $150 is too much, that I agree with.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I like the one I got. Paid a lot less than $150 however. My kids think he's very creepy. Being smaller is good for me too since it's less of a storage issue.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I thought he would be larger too. The pics I see of him look like hes real life size and was disappointed when I saw him this past weekend.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

I saw him in Spirit. I thought he was very small. Also, the vomit dribbling out of his mouth was pretty fake looking......GOD, I complain alot.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I like my Spazm prop as well. To each his own.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

If someone was looking for that scarefactory prop for little to nothing, I would be upset too.

This little guy can be modified a little, hooked up to powered speakers, much better effect!

Ok, will someone do that...I just can't get the time anymore!!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

saw it at spencers and I knew it wasn't gonna be too good...however that lifesize moving jason is amazing!


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Saw Spazm last year and agree, small and overpriced. Too bad to since it's not a bad-looking prop. The Jason is pretty cool though. Also the hanging zombie that pulls himself up by the rope is cool.


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

The hanging zombie on the rope is pretty cool. $200 is expensive though.
If you go to SPirit.com and sign up for emails, they'll send you a 20% off one time coupon that can be used in the store OR online. Make copies and buy everything 20% off.


----------



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

The only complaint I have about Spazm is that the motion detector requires a lot of ambient light to operate effectively. Won't work for s*** in low light situations. I am currently experimenting to see if a colored flood shining on the motion detector will have any effect, in kind of an electric eye configuration..


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow. Reading this thread makes me wonder. 

I absolutely LOVE my Spazm. His motion sensor worked the entire time with absolutely NO PROBLEMS. I left him outside for a week. In the rain even. And he went off without a hitch in very (very) low light. 

Maybe I got a special one. One that comes to life when no one is around......


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I took a page out of slimy's playbook and put my Spazm in a cage. Hung him out tonight to get some lighting ideas.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

ScareFX - That thing looks sweet! I like how you've got him set up.

I love mine!!! I even took him to work and scared the crap of some folks. he's a new addition to my haunt this year but I plan on adding some speakers to him like FE suggested. I can't wait. Yeah he's a little small but I think that makes him a little creepier! I love him and I got him for a great price thanks to FE!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's another great picture Woody!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Great picture, mr FX.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

I dunno.. I'm up and down on this one.. The pics did make him seem bigger.. wasn't too impressed with the one at our spirit store. Can get one on ebay for half that price. I am waiting for the hanging guy that pulls up on his rope to go on sale.. he kinda creeped me out.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Or you can just buy one from Jeff at Frighteners. He rocks after all.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

The one I saw at spirit was so awesome..


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

No, I don't rock Turtle...but if you want one, I did get a handful more.
Just hit me with an email, PM or phone call (which is faster). I'll get taken care of.


----------

